# SA naming convention



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm seriously narrowing my field of possible acquisition down to the Springfield, but the model naming is confusing. It looks like GI, Loaded, Operator, and TRP are all models onto themselves, yet you can get a Loaded TRP Operator.

I "think" that a Loaded Operator is what I am looking for and that adding TRP to the mix just adds candy that might actually be detrimental as an HD weapon. The only Loaded Operator that I can find is the OD/Black version. Although it is an attractive gun, and would look great in anyone's collection, I think it would grow old on me as a carry weapon. Is there another finish available for that model? Do I want a different model? Do bull barrels really add anything to a 5" barrel? I doubt that I would shoot enough to get a barrel that hot?


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*Springfield 1911s*

I have a IDPA Shooting Buddy that loves Springfield 1911 Guns.
He has one of each Model including a 9MM uses all has MAtch Guns including the Short 45.
The only issue he as had is with the 9MM , and has most 9MM 1911s they love Extractors in the middle of a Match. (My Kimber has the same Issue)
If you go that route install a Aftec Extractor and the 9 will be fine.

Good Shooting


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ScottChapin said:


> I'm seriously narrowing my field of possible acquisition down to the Springfield, but the model naming is confusing. It looks like GI, Loaded, Operator, and TRP are all models onto themselves, yet you can get a Loaded TRP Operator.
> 
> I "think" that a Loaded Operator is what I am looking for and that adding TRP to the mix just adds candy that might actually be detrimental as an HD weapon. The only Loaded Operator that I can find is the OD/Black version. Although it is an attractive gun, and would look great in anyone's collection, I think it would grow old on me as a carry weapon. Is there another finish available for that model? Do I want a different model? Do bull barrels really add anything to a 5" barrel? I doubt that I would shoot enough to get a barrel that hot?


Springfield railed 1911s:

TRP Light Rail
Loaded MC Operator
Lightweight Operator
Light Weight Champion Operator
Micro Compact Operator

Those are your options.

The loaded MC operator only comes in black/green as a standard option, you can get anything you want from Springfield provided you special order it.

Regarding the 5" barrel, if you have to ask, you don't need it. It can reduce a little bit of muzzle climb, but so will hanging a light off the front of the gun. For those reading this thread that are interested, be advised that in IDPA you can't have a 5" bull barrel.

If you don't want the black/green, go with the Lightweight Operator, it has all the same features as a regular Loaded from Springfield. The MC Operator is the "low cost" replica of what they made for the USMC.

The TRP Light Rail is a fine gun, but if you don't plan on shooting it a lot, I think it's overkill for your intended usage.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Springfield railed 1911s:
> 
> TRP Light Rail
> Loaded MC Operator
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. I know what they are for, except that I did not consider recoil. I was wondering really how much you would have to shoot one, before you would realize the benefit.



> It can reduce a little bit of muzzle climb, but so will hanging a light off the front of the gun. For those reading this thread that are interested, be advised that in IDPA you can't have a 5" bull barrel.
> 
> If you don't want the black/green, go with the Lightweight Operator, it has all the same features as a regular Loaded from Springfield. The MC Operator is the "low cost" replica of what they made for the USMC.


OK, I saw lightweight versus full size in the description and missed that the lightweight was a 5" barrel. I was thinking it was a Commander class or such. The recoil mechanisms do differ though, aside from the steel vs aluminum.



> The TRP Light Rail is a fine gun, but if you don't plan on shooting it a lot, I think it's overkill for your intended usage.


That's what I'm thinking.

Thank you!


----------

